# Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen​*
Wir berichteten ja bereits mehrfach (Links nachher unten) über das Versagen des Landesfischereiverbandes sowie den Verrat der CDU an den Anglern bei dem Thema rund um das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg.

Aus der Antwort auf eine Kleine Anfrage des FDP-Abgeordneten Fred Bullinger geht nun klar hervor, dass der Minister nicht ansatzweise daran denkt, wie von seiner Partei und ihm vor der Wahl versprochen, das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen.

Nachzulesen:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/0000/16_0718_D.pdf

_Zu 3.:
Eine Änderung des Fischereirechts ist derzeit nicht vorgesehen.
Hauk
Minister für Ländlichen Raum
und Verbraucherschutz_

Thomas Finkbeiner

Mehr Infos zu Verband und Politik in B-W:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321259
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308169
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen*

Die Politik des LFV BaWü "der kleinen, braven diplomatischen Schritte" führt ganz erstaunlicherweise in eine Sackgasse voll vor die Wand.
Wer hätte damit rechnen können? #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen*

Die "Kompetenlzer" vom LFV-BW jedenfalls nicht...

Sie könnens nicht, sie wollens nicht - die müssen weg..........


----------



## Deep Down (8. November 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen*

Ist doch schön wie sich das Ministerium um die Antwort drückt!

Kommt immer mehr zum Vorschein, dass es reine bevormundende Willkür ist!

Immer weiter das Verhalten dieser abgehobenen Kaste offenlegen, die immer sagen, dass sie das alles nur für uns tun!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. November 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die "Kompetenlzer" vom LFV-BW jedenfalls nicht...
> 
> Sie könnens nicht, sie wollens nicht - die müssen weg..........



tibulski würde jetzt was von Geduld und dem Vertrauen in die Kompetenz des Politgestählten Präsi zum besten geben  [emoji4]


----------



## Deep Down (8. November 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen*

Ja, der hat wohl nun auch schon aufgegeben!


----------

